# iBasso D5 Hj - Yet Another USB DAC/Amp



## pekingduck

D5 Hj - A new portable USB DAC/amp from the collaboration of iBasso and Hibino. Looks like it is Japan-only.
   
   
   

  Uses AKM DAC chip instead of Wolfson
  Can't figure out the highest bit-rate/sampling rate supported, It seems 24/192 mentioned in the article (below) is after upsampling.
  Availability: July 15
   
  More info: http://www.hibino-intersound.co.jp/information/2672.html  (Google Translate)


----------



## Jonasklam

It says 24/192 up-sampling on the unit, you can see it if you click the image..


----------



## estreeter

Excellent - I'm posting in an iBasso-related thread before both paulybatz and jamato8 : red-letter day, people.
   
  Seriously, the 'Japan-only' thing has me wondering - just how strong is their domestic economy post-tsunami ? AKM DAC ? What ?


----------



## Randius

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Excellent - I'm posting in an iBasso-related thread before both paulybatz and jamato8 : red-letter day, people.
> 
> Seriously, the 'Japan-only' thing has me wondering - just how strong is their domestic economy post-tsunami ? AKM DAC ? What ?


 

 There were a few other HJ (For Japan) models prior to D5 - namely D2+ Boa, D12 and T3. But they were released internationally before being made available in Japan. This model may be different... D5 is to mark the first anniversary of Hibino being the importer/distributor for iBasso in Japan. Looks like they chose the DAC produced by local manufacturer AKM


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> ... AKM DAC ? What ?


 

 You say that like its a bad thing.  =\


----------



## Randius

Yah, sure makes it sound like anything other than Wolfson sucks...


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





randius said:


> Yah, sure makes it sound like anything other than Wolfson sucks...


 

 Not at all - I have had many long and pointless battles with the Wolfson fan club in threads on the various iPod generations and their worth as a source component. My comment was merely a reflection of the fact that you dont see AKM alongside Burr-Brown, Cirrus and others as makers of quality DAC chips - always happy to hear otherwise.


----------



## pekingduck

AKM chips are used in some high-end equipment. The Marantz SA7S1 CD Player (USD $6000) comes to mind.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





pekingduck said:


> AKM chips are used in some high-end equipment. The Marantz SA7S1 CD Player (USD $6000) comes to mind.


 


  I stand corrected - I thought Marantz used Cirrus DACs, but I guess they use whatever they need to for a given component. Personally, I havent heard a speaker amp that I like more than the PM6003, but thats a long way from 6K.


----------



## estreeter

Any updates on this ? I am only seeing pretty pictures at the site.
   
  http://www.hibino-intersound.co.jp/ibasso_audio/2675.html


----------



## ExpatinJapan

July 15th release date.
   
  hmm D5, D2 with boa , D12 or fiio E11?....


----------



## estreeter

D12.


----------



## eclipes

D12 is a great device but its much more strong as a DAC rather than an Amp, its more like 70% DAC and 30% Amp. People looking for a dedicated amp, D12 might not be the choice.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Anyone bought one of these yet?


----------



## qusp

indeed akm is the only chip maker that is giving ESS a run for its money at the moment imo, very good chips


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





qusp said:


> indeed akm is the only chip maker that is giving ESS a run for its money at the moment imo, very good chips


 

 Tell me more.
   
  They have it at my local dept. store (ibasso boa, D12, T3), The fiio range, CLAS and fostex and a few others.
   
  I will give it a trial in store soon, thinking it to replace my CMoy royal as my daily to go amp. 
   
  Not sure If its worth it as I won't be able to use the DAC on  a portable??
   
  My CMoy royal (with the two big op amps) has a great sound range and separation, but I want a bit less less treble and more mids.


----------



## qusp

sorry i dont know that much about this unit in particular, i just know that the top range akm chips are the only ones that are really giving the ess chips any competition as far as specs and from all reports of them they sound really very excellent too with the right design. this wont be using their flagship 32 bit chips the AK4480, but to name a few others not mentioned here, the esoteric D-05 (and probably newer models too), slim devices transporter (and of course the modwright upgraded version) the denon sacd players etc etc, in fact i think the jh3a uses an akm.
   
  its only going to be useful as a portable dac if you have a device that can feed it usb, such as a laptop, netbook etc, its possible it will work with the ipad via the camera connection kit and no you wont be able to connect to your dap dock connection, like the fostex (which i believe uses an akm chip too) or clas, just to get that question out of the way before you ask it =)


----------



## aslives

I live in Tokyo and am thinking about picking this up to drive my new JH16s using an iPod nano as the source. Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## aslives

Just got this from ibasso when I asked about components:
   
   The D5HJ use the AK4096 as the DAC chip, It has ASRC upsampling chip, and TAS1020B as the USB receiver.
  The OPAMPs are sanded and printed off.


----------



## scootermafia

I'd sell my future children into slavery for a beast-mode version of the DB2 that has an octet of PCM1704UK chips in it, a portable AudioGD RE-7 if you will...too bad this is most likely impossible.  I'd love to see more DAC chip options for iBasso products, although the WM8740 is a good chip.


----------



## audionewbi

Did this ever came out?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> Did this ever came out?


 
  its been out in Japan for quite some time.


----------



## audionewbi

thanks.


----------

